# Vote For The Best Browser...



## imjollyrogers (Jun 20, 2004)

Which of these Browsers you think is the best in the offing.

*MAY THE BEST BROWSER WIN*


----------



## Arclite (Jun 20, 2004)

Looks like I'm the first one to vote here..
Anyway, Opera is my fav. with its tabbed browsing, built in popup blocker, image blocker, ability to identify itself as anyother browser etc etc...

 Oh look! This is my 100th Post


----------



## theraven (Jun 20, 2004)

this has been done already ... god knows how many times. .
anyways my vote myie2


----------



## digen (Jun 20, 2004)

for the nth time this question has & will be posted my vote goes to opera.


----------



## blade_runner (Jun 20, 2004)

My vote goes for Mozilla .........freeware and all. ..........


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 20, 2004)

Another .. 
MyIE2 .. everyone knows ..


----------



## imjollyrogers (Jun 21, 2004)

hi evry1, thanx for your votes. I have posted this poll not for some survey purpose or anything as such...BTW i didn't know that you ppl have already had many polls like this 'cos im new here. 
This poll is for proving to my friend that Mozilla is more popular than Opera and IE sux . You see Mozilla is the best browser around...i think it even beats Opera at many features. 
But most of you ppl seem to have voted for Ie2 or Opera  anyways, Mozilla is the best browser around and the best one around until......A NEW VERSION OF MOZILLA COMES OUT 

P.S Thank you Blade_runner for being with me..May our tribe increase


----------



## [deXter] (Jun 21, 2004)

*Opera* is main browser. Extremly useful features that I cant do without.

*Firefox* is my _default_ browser because of the pure raw speed / performance.

And I also use *IE* as my _"that site will work properly in ie"_ browser.


----------



## svenkat83 (Jun 21, 2004)

Opera!!!


----------



## VD17 (Jun 21, 2004)

Mozilla Firefox here....


----------



## firewall (Jun 21, 2004)

Mozilla

Tabbed Browsing, integrated email , irc, news clients and downlaod manager and above all it's FREE

Free to share, Free to borrow, Free to  give away , Free to modify


----------



## VD17 (Jun 21, 2004)

heh heh... its download manager really is good.... but just the problem is that u cannot resume from the same place where u paused it....


----------



## sreevirus (Jun 22, 2004)

Firefox first for its ease of use and minimum resource utilisation

opera for its versatility and gr8 features (tabbed browsing, mouse guestures, resizing of individual browser-windows...)


IE sux and will always be my last option....


----------



## sailendra (Jun 22, 2004)

I vote for Mozilla Firefox. Its all that IE is not. Mainly I like its popup ad blocker and the  handy search bar. Besides its smaller footprint.


----------



## del_x (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah Mozilla Firefox Rox.
*www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/header.png


----------



## abdulabby (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah opera rocks tabbed browsing ,fastest browsing.now 7.51 also has support for RSS feeds


----------



## GNUrag (Jun 25, 2004)

imjollyrogers said:
			
		

> Which of these Browsers you think is the best in the offing.
> 
> *MAY THE BEST BROWSER WIN*




Nobody seems to be talking about *elinks* ? Its the best if u're looking for that snip of information on google. Since it has no support for images, so it loads pages in a jiffy.

for gui browsers, no one can match Firefox.

anurag


----------



## #/bin/sh (Jul 4, 2004)

is use Opera,
recently i download the new version.

*www.opera.com/download/

Opera 7.51 for Windows with java.


----------



## hafees (Jul 5, 2004)

nothing beats Opera!!! with very small download size(just under 4mb while IE6 is >70 MB (full), and with  lots & lots of features . i love this browser.


----------



## svenkat83 (Jul 6, 2004)

4MB version is without Java.
I think one should always go with the 13MB Opera package.
Opera is what I use.But Gmail doesn't support Opera. 
Started using firefox.Its fast but feature hmmm...not as feature rich as Opera.But it is supported by Gmail.Gmail will soon be accssible from Opera.


----------

